# Strawberry Tetras!



## Jappamp (May 22, 2005)

Okay, I have a 10 gallon tank, soon upgrading to a 29 gallon, but recently I have added some strawberry tetras. My tank consists of 5 german blue rams (1 male and 4 female), 3 neon tetras, and 2 strawberries. Well, a couple days have gone by and my female Rams have bite marks in their fins. My question is, are strawberry tetras usually aggressive, especially with Rams or what?

Please get back to me!


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

i dont know which strawberry tetras you have... are they the white skirts that are either dyed or fed dyed foods? I am guessing yes. I have some of them and they are typically non aggressive but sometimes nippy.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

strawberry tetras are just dyed whiteskirts... so just look up the behavior for whiteskirt tetras. also, isnt 5 rams a little too much for a single 10 gallon tank, or is it just me??i know theyre not big cichlids, but it just seems like a bit much. 

edit: sorry, i didnt see you were upgrading your tank!!


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

Pac-Man said:


> strawberry tetras are just dyed whiteskirts... so just look up the behavior for whiteskirt tetras. also, isnt 5 rams a little too much for a single 10 gallon tank, or is it just me??i know theyre not big cichlids, but it just seems like a bit much.



i was going to look up these blue rams because they were't a fish i had considered for my tanks and i love fish with color... now that you say they are cichalids that would make sense why i dont have them... i have always heard that cichalids don't make for good community fish and they are ph sensitive depending on african or south american. just curious....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You have too many fish right now and they are picking on each other, upgrade soon.


----------

